
Betrayal, Rage, Ambition, and Startup - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/betrayal-rage-ambition-and-startup-103a04013132?source=friends_link&sk=4f35fed41c939016d3521dcfd610deb9
======
dropit_sphere
Started off strong, but I think he's got more to work through. I'm glad he
wrote it, though---counterintuitively, showing this sort of anger is a pretty
vulnerable thing.

~~~
jprocopio
HELL YEAH I'VE GOT MORE TO WORK THROUGH :)

In all seriousness, thanks for the feedback and I especially appreciate the
part about vulnerability. I started writing this just to get it out of my
head, then I figured it's probably what I should be writing anyway instead of
like "5 ways to hire the right offshore developer"

~~~
dropit_sphere
I spent some more time thinking about this (the article).

I hope all is well.

